# Green / Blue Sipaliwini Parents



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Wondering who out here has Sipaliwini Parents that are of different color morphs? example: (Green Male, Blue Female?) and what the offspring look like? Curious if anyone has pictures? I have what seems to be a blue female and a Green male, and they have started breeding. I have been told me that its fine to have these guys breed, and not considered crossing. Does anyone else have experience with this or am I the only one out here?? 

If so, what where the off spring like? Did the parents, throw all 3 color morphs? or just mainly one? Any help/input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nobody out there eh??


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I was debating getting some. Am very interested as well, a question I have for you is how bold are your sips?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know, either, Troy. Looking forward to seeing your babies 

My adult sip is very, very bold. I think she's been plotting how to get out of her tank to kick my butt for putting her on a diet. I also have a small froglet who is fairly bold but darts for cover when I get too nosy.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

As far as I know there are three distinct seperate morphs. 

True sipaliwini 
Yellow sipaliwini
Green/Blue sipaliwini - same morph just throw both colors. 

I could be wrong but this is my understanding of the spread.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been told that the true sips and the yellow/green sips were 2 different locales. The yellow/greens coming in together originally and being separated by color. I don't know about the blues... I thought that for the most part, blues were considered the same as true's. If that's the case than there would only be 2 separate locales. Hopefully someone will correct me if that is not the case. I still would keep the blues and the greens separate, but that's just me. The yellow and green I would want to research and get an opinion on from the general hobby as to whether that should be considered standard. As of now, I would keep them separate as well. I had a pair of WC green sips that bred very true to their color. A friend of mine had a pair of older line green sips that had a pretty good variety of yellow and green offspring. Never threw a blue offspring that I remember. I have also never heard of a blue sip pair producing yellow/green offspring. I would think that if they were in fact from the same locale than they would have variable offspring. 

What does the hobby as a whole think of the practice of keeping yellow/blue/green sips together for breeding purposes?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

tachikoma said:


> As far as I know there are three distinct seperate morphs.
> 
> True sipaliwini
> Yellow sipaliwini
> ...


I agree with this 

dart frogs, fish, plants, and tons of other critters


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> What does the hobby as a whole think of the practice of keeping yellow/blue/green sips together for breeding purposes?


I swear I posted this already but seems to be gone...As far as I know they are okay with it, I asked before about mix species and someone reccomended sips since its okay to 'interbreed' them because they are the same


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was a bit dissapointed when I recieved the female because it was sold to me as a green sip but it clearly looks blue, so I asked a reputable breeder of green sips, who this guy seems to supply a large number of green sips to the hobby, and I asked him if I should trade the blue looking one out for a green, and he said no an that he would breed what I had. So that's what I did. I do plan on getting more green sips and breeding Green male with a green female to see how the offspring differ. 

Still curious to see if anyone else has ever done the same as what I did?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to clarify on my source of information, Sean Stewart's site who I personally believe is reputable enough to take his word for in this matter has this to say about it.

True Sipaliwini:

This tinctorius was found within the Sipaliwini Savannah during an azureus collecting trip in the late 1990's. This tinctorius morph is a large morph with a light blue pattern on its dorsum and a yellow crest. Only a few exist collections today. *One of the few tinctorius morphs with known locality data*.


Yellow Sipaliwini:

Running North to South, the Corentyne River feeds the Sipaliwini River which courses through the Sipaliwini valleys of Southern Surinam into Northern Brazil. Along the Sipaliwini River many morphs of tinctorius have been collected..."blue sips", "green sips" and yes a few yellow ones. Those that have bred the "green sips" know many of the juveniles metamorphose as a yellow juvenile only later to turn lime-green. *These beautiful Yellow Sipaliwini River tinctorius are a distinct morph and are lemon yellow from froglet to adult*.

So this leads me to believe that The green/blue are indeed a separate morph from the yellow and true sips.


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

Man it seems like anyone finding green sips is just lucky. I was hoping to find some in Chicago at frog day, and nothing. I have seen them advertised. Only to contact, and find they were right with in the first hour.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

tachikoma said:


> Running North to South, the Corentyne River feeds the Sipaliwini River which courses through the Sipaliwini valleys of Southern Surinam into Northern Brazil. Along the Sipaliwini River many morphs of tinctorius have been collected..."blue sips", "green sips" and yes a few yellow ones. Those that have bred the "green sips" know many of the juveniles metamorphose as a yellow juvenile only later to turn lime-green. These beautiful Yellow Sipaliwini River tinctorius are a distinct morph and are lemon yellow from froglet to adult.
> 
> So this leads me to believe that The green/blue are indeed a separate morph from the yellow and true sips.


Wait, this to me sounds like they are the same morph since all three (blue/green/yellow) occur along the same river in the same basic geographic region. So in this case they would be like the bastimentos pumilio that are different colors but are the same morph.

Or I think I remember reading that one/two of the morphs is found on one side of the river, and the other morph is found on the other side of the river, so they are genetically isolated populations and therefore are not really the same morphs. Is this the case?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe that he is trying to say that the green morph throws out colors of blue green and yellow but that true yellow sips are separate and can be differentiated by being yellow from froglet to adult.Thus being a seperate and distinct morph. 
Where as the green morph will morph out yellow as a froglet but later turn lime green.


----------

